
Object-Oriented Programming – The Trillion Dollar Disaster - satyenr
https://medium.com/better-programming/object-oriented-programming-the-trillion-dollar-disaster-%EF%B8%8F-92a4b666c7c7
======
__sr__
While the article is written as a rant, which hurts the author's credibility,
the points, IMO, are valid.

